# Hobie Live well



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I have heard a rumor that the hobie live well will be avaiable in the states later this month.

Anything from the hobie guys here when Aus will be seeing them???

Cheers Dave


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

No way... really?

<drool>


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

??

They have been around for yonks?

Are you talking about a bigger one, I'm confused?

Cheers


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Have you tried getting one sel, there in the catalogue but haven't seen one in the flesh yet

Cheers Dave


----------



## ronotron (Nov 27, 2007)

Macfish.

got a message from Hobie re the live bait tanks...

they said that yes they have been in the catalogue for ages, but have not been available to anyone as they were having manufacturing issues, and can not give a date as to when they will be available in Australia

BUGGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

justcrusin32 said:


> Have you tried getting one sel, there in the catalogue but haven't seen one in the flesh yet
> 
> Cheers Dave


I saw one last year at the Boatshow, well I'm sure I did, They looked great. Woluld be great for keep some lives when live baiting.

However they don't suit my purpose, the Hobie tank is designed for Bait, where as I need a well for keeping large fish alive so I will need to build one.

I would like to enter a Bass electric comp this year and I require a 60l livewell to qualify.

I'm building a 60l livewell at the moment. Has cost me 75 dollars so far. 

Cheers


----------



## pwr62 (Feb 10, 2008)

DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW MUCH THE HOBIE LIVE WELL WILL COST


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

was forced to try and make a bait tube for SWR :? 
ended up being a mini version....and almost lost a couple of fingers :shock: :? 

all I need are those bloody yakkas !!!


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah there was one at the sydney boat show. i was talking to steve about it.

From memory they were $299???? good idea but my only concern would be trying to get the livies out?


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

For about the same $ or even a little less you could fit one that goes in hull and uses the center hatch of your yak as the lid.

They are made to fit most the popular yaks and getting your livies in and out couldn't be easer, ad to that the fact that the extra weight is below the deck making your yak even more stable instead of less stable as the other type do.

They also come with a timer switch that triples the life of your battery by turning the pump on for 7 seconds and off for 14 seconds.

By putting your livewell in front of you and below deck you still have the room to carry all the gear on the back that you carry now.]

This is a link to the list of yaks they make the tanks for, yours just might be in it   
http://www.anglersyakshack.com/Merchant ... e=KayaTank

Worth a look I recon, it's the tank I'll be fitting real soon


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi guys,

The first few Live Wells have arrived and will be sent out to dealers that have them on order. We are looking at steady supply within 30 days.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Nodds, that looks like a good setup. Would be nice and handy in the centre hatch - especially in the quest.

Although im not to sure about the through hull pickup, but thats just me - im not a big fan of drilling large holes in my yak, especially below the water line.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

grimo82 said:


> Nodds, that looks like a good setup. Would be nice and handy in the centre hatch - especially in the quest.
> 
> Although im not to sure about the through hull pickup, but thats just me - im not a big fan of drilling large holes in my yak, especially below the water line.


I debated getting a Kayatank for almost a year before I got up the nerve to put holes in the bottom of my yak.










I'm very happy with it now. I've had it for almost three years now and haven't had any problems with it yet.


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Doug,
What sort of effect dose the tank have on the stability of the yak when in use (full)? I'm thinking it wouldn't hurt the handling due to the lower center of gravity? 
The other thing I'm not sure about is, dose the tank get water in it when not in use-without the pump being on or can it be kept dry?

cheers nodds


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Nodds
The water in the KayaTank is just about centered on the waterline and there is no noticeable affect on handling or stability. A large above-deck livewell can make a yak feel tippy, but it's hard to tell if the KayaTank is full. It's just like paddling a kayak without a livewell.

My KayaTank almost fills with water even if the pump is off. I don't know if that happens with all KayaTanks or if it just because I have a lot of weight on my yak. It will have some water in it; how much depends on how low the kayak sits in the water and the position of the inlet and outlet.


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

DGax65 said:


> Nodds
> 
> My KayaTank almost fills with water even if the pump is off. I don't know if that happens with all KayaTanks or if it just because I have a lot of weight on my yak. It will have some water in it; how much depends on how low the kayak sits in the water and the position of the inlet and outlet.


Easy fix to run the pickup line to the front or rear (where ever another hatch is) and plum in a simple valve/tap available from any ardware store to stop water flow to the tank when not needed.


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Grimo82 thats what I was thinking, with a tap on the inlet side and a one way valve on the outlet side it should stay dry when not in use, allowing it to be used as a dry bag of sorts.
It's the way I'll be going I think.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

It would have been easy to add an isolation valve on the inlet and discharge lines. I could have moved the pump and discharge thru-hull back a ways so I there would be room for the valves. The trade-off for the safety and convenience of isolation valves is adding 4 extra hose clamps to the plumbing. Just 4 more possible points of failure. I chose simplicity over the added safety factor. You could make a valid argument for either solution.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi Guys

I have finally seen one in the flesh, all I can say is I want one 

They are brilliant, everything has been thought of, pump, over flow, convenient on/off switch, fits perfectly into rear hold.

I think I could easily fit two bass in there so I can enter a bass comp.

I saw one at Sunstate Hobie, at around the 400 mark u could say a little expensive, but I still want one.

When I get the money I am getting one,

Cheers


----------



## ronotron (Nov 27, 2007)

I like the look of the hobie live well, but if they are going to now charge $400 instead of the original $299 then i'm out... seem's they have inflated the price after so many people letting them know they wanted one. I think i will just copy there design and make one up myself... think i could do that for well under the $400 mark


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

ronotron said:


> I like the look of the hobie live well, but if they are going to now charge $400 instead of the original $299 then i'm out.


Yes I thought they were a little dear, I like them though, the price well you would think Hobie could do a deal for Akff. 

Cheers


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

I have made a livewell out of an esky that fits behind the seat (sits in nicely when I have the wheels in upside down on a trip). The wheels keep the esky in place as it wont slide any further back as the area behind the seat narrows towards the back.
I have a length of hose that I have put a brass thread on that screws into the back of the well. That way I can detach the intake tube and pump while on the water that the end of the trip and dump the water out of the tank (just push it over the side and swing around and pick it up since the esky floats).
I have an overflow tube in the esky at about half full, which gives plenty of room for live bait.

I have the electrical wires hooked up to a quick connect socket coming through the same whole I use for the sounder cables. I have also installed a waterproof switch on the surface of the hull so I can turn the pump on and off safely. The wires hock up to a 7ah SLA battery which I also connect my sounder to. Most of the wiring is inside the yak for safety.

I have had actually rolled the yak with the tank on the yak. It didnt stay in place of course and I had to chase after it a bit. But the power connector came out easily and didnt damage anything. I was afraid that it would hurt the wiring, but did no damage at all with that connector.

I used a 500GPH Bilge pump, which takes about 20 seconds to fill the tank. I have no problems at all filling the tank 20+ times, plus using the sounder all trip. I have never had a battery go flat.

Since I only fill the esky up half way, it does not make the ride unstable at all. I tend to put my drinking water and anchor in the front hatch, so having the tank in the back tends to level things out a bit too.

If I dont end up wanting to use the tank, I usually take it along with me anyway as a good place to put things. Since the top securely clamps on, it makes a perfect place to put odds and ends without the concern of losing things in the event of rolling in the surf on the way home.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

Total cost for my setup:

Esky - $50
Brass thread and sockets - $30
Tubing - $5
Cable Ties - $3
Wire (heavy gauge speaker wire) - $8
Waterproof Switch - $4
Electrical Connector - $3.50
Heat Shrink - $10
Crimp Terminals (had them already) - used 10-15 of them so I could soldier them together to make better connections

Total cost of livewell: $113.50

Plus I got myself a storage box for the yak for free this way, one that floats.


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

I bought one of those esky's for $25 so could be even cheaper!!

for those who arnt the DIY type i noticed Amart sell a 'esky live well kit' in the fishing section that comes with all the pieces minus battery. Includes johnson (good brand) submersible pump) ----- $35?


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

Yes, the Johnson pump is cheaper by about 35% than the one I got, but I went for this one because the Johnson one has a metal mounting bracket attached to it that doesnt look like it comes off. I planned on being able to toss the pump onto the back of the yak and didnt want the metal bracket hurting the yak.
though if backing my 4wd into my yak didnt hurt it, the metal bracket probably would hurt it either - though I do have a burn mark from the exhaust pipe :?


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

MacFish said:


> ronotron said:
> 
> 
> > I like the look of the hobie live well, but if they are going to now charge $400 instead of the original $299 then i'm out.
> ...


I thought they were kidding themselvesat $299!!! but 400 is just stupid.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

At that price i will buy my own sheet of poly a hatch an weld one up myself, geez $400 for a piece of tupperware :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------

